
Red Hat CodeReady Workspaces Overview - rbanffy
https://developers.redhat.com/products/codeready-workspaces/overview/
======
friendscallmejw
It's great to see what this project has developed into.

------
Endian0
will there be an open source version we can host ourselves?

